# Loft Names



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Walt had a good idea for a thread. Loft names. Where did you get your loft name? 
Our loft name is called Vipermann Lofts. It is named after our two mentors. The "Viper" portion is an online handle for a friend of ours who has helped us get started and answered every sort of question possible. He has sent us birds as well. 
The "mann" portion is a part of the last name of our other mentor who has been tremendous and has gotten us into racing and such. 

So, Vipermann.  

How did you come up with your loft name? What does it mean, or does it have special meaning?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This thread has already been done a while ago. You can probably find it if you search.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Mods please delete this thread since it has already been done.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

My loft name is i10loft I name it that because my loft is right next to interstate 10


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you want to read it, here's the link. You may enjoy it. It's fun.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/loft-names-28882.html?highlight=Loft+Names


----------

